# Questions about coming off of BCP



## IntoTheRoseGarden (Aug 5, 2003)

I am just coming off of BCP after two months. I tried the pill to help with my PMS, but felt like it just made me irritable ALL the time, so I stopped it after the second pack. I took my last active pill June 30, and had my "period" July 7.

CD 1 for this cycle would be July 7, right?

Is it possible to O early after coming off the pill? I've heard of very long cycles after stopping BCP, but not shorter than normal. I felt what seemed liked O pain July 16. That's crazy early, isn't it? I never charted, but before the pill it seemed like I was ovulating around day 12-13, based on CF and O pain. We had a condom break July 14









Is it normal to experience breast changes after BCP? Mine are sore and heavy, and yesterday I had a few drops of ... something. Colostrum, maybe? Would it be called that if I'm not pg? I haven't nursed in over two years, so that was a little unnerving. The only time I've experienced sore breasts without being pg was when I took Plan B, so I'm thinking this could be part of my hormones adjusting.

If you've made it this far, thank you! Any advice / experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## pattimomma (Jul 17, 2009)

You took your last "active pill" on June 30th but didn't have a period until July 7th. I was about to ask if that was how all your periods came in relation to the pills but then I realized you were only on the pill for two months. I have been on it for 2 years and it took my body a good 5 months to regulate properly. I usually get my aunt flow the day after my last active pill for the month. Sounds like all you can do at this point is wait and see. You could be pregnant but then again maybe not. Your body does not seem like it was following a predictable schedule due to the pill. Sorry that this was absolutely no help.


----------



## wholewheatchick (Mar 1, 2009)

hi there. My first cycle off the Pill was 80 days long. The only breast change that I had was that my nipples were so sore that for two weeks it hurt to put a bra on. I also had my first yeast infection ever due to changing hormone levels. I also had continuous fertile type cervical fluid. Seriously. I was "fertile" according to CF for 71 days. I also had what I thought was O pain on CD 49, obviously it wasn't! This cycle so far seems more "classic" in terms of CF pattern, etc., but already is going to be a long one. Charting has helped me immensely to not worry endlessly about possibly being pregnant.


----------



## IntoTheRoseGarden (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank you so much for your replies!

I didn't take it long enough to call it a pattern, but I there was a delay both months between the last active pill and the withdrawal bleed. I think that's what's throwing me off. I didn't think it worked that way, and I posted a question about it the first month.

Now that I actually count back, it seems that my last active pill was July 2. I was on Yaz, which I believe has 24 active pills and 4 placebos. I dropped one this month, so I only took 23, which would put my last active pill at July 2. So the possible O date is actually two weeks after the last active pill, which makes perfect sense. Right? This sounds like such a complicated math problem!

WWC, I should be charting! I never feel like it's worth it, since we use condoms, and then something like this happens









Thanks for the reminder that everything can just be entirely wonky, though a long cycle would be torture in this situation!


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

Coming off BCP can be completely erratic







I know, no help. You could have a super-long cycle like wholewheatchick did, or you could have normal cycles right away. My experience was that I ovulated RIGHT away, like CD 15 or something which is crazy early for me. But after that I had many cycles that were long and/or anovulatory. If you did ovulate around July 16 you should be expecting your period pretty soon, so it might be worth it to take a hpt if you really think you O'd and you don't get your period within a few days. That said though, you might be months away from ovulating...







Hope you figure it out!


----------



## IntoTheRoseGarden (Aug 5, 2003)

AF showed up yesterday with a vengeance! Worst period in a very long time. At least it's a definitive answer!

Thanks so much for all the advice.


----------

